# Alexei Stanchinsky



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexei_Stanchinsky

Troubled piano oriented composer who died at the young age of 26. He got ill and sometimes destroyed his own music in rage. But what is left is quite advanced, wonderful and unique to my ears.
If you like late romantic/early modern piano music I encourage you to listen to some of his pieces available on youtube, such as these:

His Nocturne is one of the most accessible pieces: 





Prelude in the Lydian Mode is my favorite for now:





I also enjoy his Piano Trio a lot:


----------

